# GUNS



## frankie_future infanteer (9 Sep 2005)

In the cadets do you get to use paintball guns to do missions as if it was the real thing with real guns.

 Thanks


----------



## Burrows (9 Sep 2005)

No you don't.

You shoot .188 daisy air rifles on a range.

This has been covered before in a monster thread so locked.


----------

